# Analizando amplificador con TPA3116 2D en placa XH-M543



## vmsa (Mar 24, 2021)

Y vamos ingresando al mundo de los amplificadores clase D, con estas pequeñas placas chinas para reemplazar esos veteranos amplificadores con los legendarios 3055, con gran disipador. El tema es probar realmente como suenan estos módulos clase D, y si sirven a mí entender.

Bueno, lo primero fue elegir el módulo, conseguí por MercadoLibre un par estéreo y otro mono. Vienen con el consabido TPA3116, que parece ser un estándar, ya que desde hace años está en el mercado.

Mirando en el foro busque datos interesantes sobre su comportamiento, alguna mejora o las características, no sé si busque bien, pero lo que encontré no me dio las respuestas que buscaba. Entonces manos a la obra y posiblemente a descubrir la pólvora…

El modelo es la placa XH-M543 estéreo de color azul (la XH-M544 es la mono de color rojo).

Primer parada: hoja de datos del TPA3116 D2, segunda: googlear por referencias y experiencias. En internet hay para entretenerse, mucho en YouTube con pruebas donde más que nada, logran saturar el micrófono de la cámara y dar algunas indicaciones del uso. Pero poca electrónica.

Del circuito pude conseguir varios especímenes, todos parecidos, es un modelo muy fabricado y prácticamente todos son similares. El mismo circuito de aplicación con algunas variaciones en los componentes. Les muestro uno tomado de referencia.



Circuito 1: esquema con datos de ganancias del TPA.

Este está mal dibujado porque faltan las resistencias de 20K en la realimentación de los opamps de entrada, pero en fin, es lo que hay.

La placa es esta:



Placa típica del amp estéreo XH-M543

Aquí hay otro circuito similar:



Empezamos:

La entrada del TPA es diferencial por lo que tiene la entrada - a masa y la + al pre, acopladas con un capacitor de 1 uF porque la tensión de continua a la entrada es de 3V.

El preamplificador con TL074 consta de dos etapas, un amplificador inversor con ganancia de 20 dB o sea 10 veces (20k / 2K) y un seguidor no inversor.

Trae una pequeña fuente que entrega 12V de alimentación y la tensión media de 6V para polarizar los opamps.

Según mi criterio esta etapa está mal implementada, no sé de dónde lo sacaron pero está al revés. O sea el seguidor con alta impedancia de entrada debería estar al principio y el amplificador por 10 luego, o sea invertidos.

Cómo me encontré con esta, a mi entender, chanchada, me dije vamos a medir, a ver si anda tan mal como me imagino.

La impedancia de entrada del primer amplificador es de 2K y el modulo que compre trajo capacitores de 2.2uF (en los diagramas aparecen de 1uF). Lo que no me gusto y haciendo los cálculos para comprobarlo vi que corta en unos 36 Hz. Un polo a esa frecuencia estropea la fase de los ultra bajos además de no ser plano en respuesta hasta por lo menos 20hz, como sería deseable.

Otro ítem es el corte en frecuencias a la entrada del TPA, cuya impedancia de entrada varía con la ganancia. He visto en internet que se sugiere cambiar la ganancia para mejorar el ruido porque parece que algunos módulos traen el máximo posible de 36 dB. Pero este lo medí y da 20 veces o sea 26dB. Lo que está bien.

Entonces no son todos iguales y esas resistencias que fijan la ganancia varían en otros módulos de otros orígenes, como muestra y recomienda el primer circuito que puse.

Hice el cálculo de la frecuencia de corte para los 30 Kohms que corresponden a los 26 dB de ganancia del TPA y con el capacitor de 1Uf corta en 5,3 Hz, lo que creo que está bien.

Ahora sin vemos la respuesta total encontré que cae a -3 dB en 20 Hz. O sea estos chinos dijeron: “la frecuencia de corte es 20 Hz” lo que suena bien para la teoría pero la fase se va a los caños, y ni se te ocurra tener buenos bajos.

Soluciones:

1) Cambiar los capacitores de entrada a 10 uF, lo que baja la frecuencia de corte a 8 Hz, y zafamos.

2) Cambiar la resistencia de entrada por una de 10 Kohms, pero baja la ganancia y la sensibilidad de entrada.

3) Meter mano a la plaqueta y rehacer las conexiones a cómo deberían ir. Como entrar por la pata + y mandar la entrada a tierra, etc.

4) No usar el pre y entrar directamente al TPA, o sea al cap. de 1uF.

Elegí originalmente la primera instancia, la 1). Y el cambio fue notable. Aunque la 3 sería la deseable. Y si tengo bastante señal de entrada la 4 también… para elegir!

Al tener un potenciómetro de 10K y una carga de 2K la impedancia de entrada del módulo varía entre 10 K al mínimo y 1,66 K al máximo. Otra mala praxis.

Como en vez de los potes de la plaqueta, que son más que nada presets de calibración, voy a usar unos exteriores como Dios manda, con la etiqueta Volumen. Tener un equipo que varié así la impedancia de entrada no es lo ideal.

Además al tener una carga tan chica el potenciómetro originalmente lineal se comporta como pseudo logarítmico, dando al máximo el 100%, pero al 75% de recorrido atenúa al 50% (o sea la mitad de volumen en un cuarto de vuelta). A la mitad del recorrido atenúa al 22% y a un cuarto el 17%. Ni se te ocurra poner logarítmicos en la entrada porque la escala sería peor. Otra impericia.

Con respecto a las altas frecuencias encontré un pequeño pico a los 18Khz, pero llega bien a los 20K. Listo por acá no toco nada. Tiene una pequeña señal residual de 400Khz que recomiendan variar si hay interferencias en radios de AM. No toco nada, eso no sé hasta qué punto será molesto.

Para la fuente de alimentación rescate una vieja fuente de Macbook, de esas Magsafe 85 W blancas chiquitas, y como es de las “alternativas” que en vez de la parafernalia de componentes, son de lo más sencillas. Como tiene dos niveles de regulación con un TL431 y un zener de 24V de protección, y también para no toquetear mucho, la deje en 24V, con unos 4 Amp. Está bien, alcanza.

Como el módulo tiene un diodo en serie en la entrada de alimentación por protección, que le resta casi 1V, quedan unos 23V reales sobre el TPA.

Solo le agregué a la salida de esa fuente una bobina de choque y un cap. de 2200/25 para reducir el ruido de la fuente al mínimo (<50 mVrms).

Con respecto a la ganancia, con los 23V de alimentación me entrega 16V cargado con 8 ohms, lo que corresponde a 32W reales y unos 66 W pico por canal, nada mal.

Para los 16V de salida, ganando 20 veces requiere 800 mV a la entrada del TPA, y si sumamos el pre que gana 10 veces quedan 80 mV de sensibilidad máxima. Ahora poniendo el pote a la mitad, y por lo que comenté antes, requiere 360 mV para máxima potencia. También está dentro de lo normal.

Lo que me gustó es que casi no calienta el pequeño disipador que trae, solo calentó algo en altas frecuencias durante las pruebas, pero trabaja frio, ni la fuente se mosquea. Bien por acá.

Les muestro una fotografía del proyecto, aun sin terminar, para ver lo pequeño que quedará, lo que me entusiasma. El gabinete lo tomé de un cable modem Cisco óbito.





Como conclusión les comento que hasta ahora en las pruebas iniciales me gustó el chiche y me dio tranquilidad la estabilidad que hasta ahora le veo.

Luego atacaré el modulo mono para un subwoofer activo!


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 24, 2021)

Y si dispones de osciloscopio, no vendria mal unas capturas, y ver qué tanto ruido pasa al parlante, la distorsion, etc...
Excelente laburo, y me encanta esa placa (aunque nunca la escuché)


----------



## vmsa (Mar 25, 2021)

Llegue a la conclusión que la modificación 3 es la más conveniente, por lo que le monté los dos condensadores de 2,2 uF que le cambié, sobre la entrada (+) y mandé a tierra los potes de la entrada (-) del primer opamp. No sé qué consecuencias podrá tener el invertir la fase del módulo, pero no he visto ninguna hasta ahora. Les paso una imagen de como quedo el módulo y el circuito. También cambiaré los de entrada al TPA por 10uF. Esta configuración es un buen compromiso, da alta impedancia de entrada y mantiene la ganancia original del módulo. Así que ahora faltan las pruebas dinámicas y como DJ T3 sugirió, hacer algunas mediciones. Por las primeras impresiones de sonido, no sé porqué será, pero no me parece muy HiFi.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 26, 2021)

He leido sobre algunos modulos (no se si éste en particular), pero la calidad no era la esperada. Tenian muchos problemas de estabilidad, ruidos, oscilaciones, etc.

Con la inversion de polaridad, si te referis a la entrada, lo maximo que vas a tener es invertida la salida, pero eso solo importa si tienes mas amplificadores, que si tienes algunos en una fase y otros en otra, hay cancelacion acustica, que lo percibis en los graves principalmente.
Ojo que solo hablo sobre la señal de audio, y no en la forma de trabajar el A.O....

Por lo demas, parece correcto. Ojo con las ganancias y con lo que vayas a conectar como fuente de audio


----------



## vmsa (Mar 27, 2021)

Siguiendo con el análisis, me entretuve leyendo varios foros sobre este chip, como en el diyAudio, en el que, por ejemplo, encontré un hilo con 1200 post desde el 2013 (si será viejo!), pero hay pocas respuestas sólidas, rescato que en la última página, de fecha reciente, hay un enlace a una modificación muy enredada, pero en definitiva trata de hacer lo mismo que yo, mejorar los errores.

También he visto que varios se quejan de su calidad sonora, no parece que este módulo convence a los audiófilos, ya veremos. Un tema también muy tratado es la potencia, ya que entre los datos del fabricante (cuyo datasheet tiene varios errores) y la publicidad engañosa, parece no queda claro cuál es la potencia máxima de este bicho. Calculé en una planilla los valores de potencia en función de la tensión de alimentación del Chip (no de la placa, que tiene un diodo en serie).

Sobre un canal:



Esta planilla alcanza para mostrarles los datos, en estéreo es el doble en potencia y corriente. Rescato que llegué hasta la tensión máxima de 30V que es el tope del fabricante, solo para referencia, pero la máxima de operación es de 26V por eso lo griseé. Y la tensión eficaz de salida real se ve reducida por las Rds de los transistores de salida y el filtro, por lo que supuse un total de unos 0,2 ohms.

Así que, por canal, para los 23V que tengo, se especifican 30W / 8 ohms, justo lo que medí! Con ambos canales al máximo necesitaré como 5,5 A y solo tengo 4,5. Chica la fuente… bien, para tomar en cuenta, pero es lo que hay.

Entonces se entiende porque se menciona que es de 100W por canal y 7,5 Amp. Es el máximo teórico de diseño del integrado, nada que ver con los valores de operación. Donde intervienen otros factores de diseño que limitan enormemente esos valores publicitados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2021)

vmsa dijo:


> Con ambos canales al máximo necesitaré como 5,5 A y solo tengo 4,5



Tratá de agrandar los filtros de salida de la fuente para que puedan entregar corriente para los golpes de graves , que son los que consumen la mayor potencia-energía !


----------



## vmsa (Abr 4, 2021)

Terminando con el análisis, luego de algunas modificaciones, he llegado a las mismas conclusiones que la nota que comenté, se las paso (con traducción al inglés) para que, quien esté interesado, vea en detalle lo allí expresado: Google Translate

Creo que mi cambio de la impedancia de entrada es mejor que el allí propuesto, pero no más. Al usar para contenerlo, una caja de plástico apareció don zumbido, pero recurriendo al viejo truco de la lata de cerveza como blindaje, quedó solucionado.

Los choques de salida son terribles, resuenan y ¡se escuchan! Sobre todo en la banda de los medios (1Khz a 4 Khz). Hay que cambiarlos si se pretende una buena respuesta en alta frecuencia, (parece que el alambre es muy fino y esta suelto!). Uno de los capacitores amarillos de salida de .68uF estaba fallado, por eso tenía un canal con tanta componente de 400khz a la salida, lo reemplacé y listo.

La distorsión es, en el mejor de los casos, de 0,1%. A plena potencia probado con resistencias de 10 ohms en ambos canales, se comportó bien durante las pruebas, dando 15,5 Vrms a 1 Khz, aunque calentó lindo, pero con 5 ohms se pasa de temperatura enseguida, es que el disipador es demasiado pequeño, y corta la protección térmica. Así que le puse un cooler que me permitió usarlo todo el tiempo requerido para medir. No tanto por la fuente (se portó muy bien), sino por las bobinas no dio mucho más 30 W por canal aún en 5 ohms (13 Vrms max) La respuesta en frecuencia es su peor defecto. Da -3 dB a 16 Khz en 8 ohms y unos 8 kHz en 4 ohms, y llega plano a 11 Hz con el cambio de capacitores. Y los pop de encendido y apagado, son algo molestos, por eso estoy pensando agregarle también la modificacion del mute. El slew rate está en 1V/us.

Conclusiones: así como viene, el modulo que usé (recuerden puede haber varias versiones), es bastante deficiente, con algunos cambios mejora lo suficiente como para darle una oportunidad, pero la mala calidad de los componentes y del diseño, fuerza a meterle mano. Definitivamente este módulo no es hifi, y es para 8 ohms no para 4 ohms. Aunque reconozcamos que esa potencia de audio en el pequeño gabinete impresiona, es notable tener 60W de audio en tan liviana cajita! Por lo que puede ser útil para un monitoreo de poca potencia (<10W) con buen rango dinámico de unos 14LU.


----------



## Mingrath (Abr 28, 2021)

Consulta estimado, estos serían los cap que cambiaste de 2,2uf a 10uf?? En la placa que tengo yo, son electroliticos no polares. Habría algún inconveniente en poner electroliticos comunes de 10uf?. Crees que sería mejor poner cap de poliester o metal film? Desde ya muchas gracias y muy bueno el analisis que hiciste del amplificador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2021)

Mingrath dijo:


> En la placa que tengo yo, son *electroliticos no polares*. Habría algún inconveniente en poner* electroliticos comune*s de 10uf?.



🎆🎇🔥🧑‍🚒🧨🧯🚒


----------



## Mingrath (Abr 29, 2021)

Mi consulta viene a raiz que el diagrama que propone vmsa indica condensadores polarizados, pero en el diagrama original se indican no polares. Mi pregunta desde lo ignorante que soy es: ¿no hay problema en reemplazar los capacitores no polares por polarizados? Gracias


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 30, 2021)

Mingrath dijo:


> Mi consulta viene a raiz que el diagrama que propone vmsa indica condensadores polarizados, pero en el diagrama original se indican no polares. Mi pregunta desde lo ignorante que soy es: ¿no hay problema en reemplazar los capacitores no polares por polarizados? Gracias
> Ver el archivo adjunto 266642


 No....  ningún problema... para el caso no tiene sentido poner NP


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2021)

Según el diagrama ese, no tendría importancia . . . no explotaría


----------



## vmsa (May 1, 2021)

Hola Mingrath, te comento, donde hay una diferencia de tensión es recomendable (o, se puede) usar electrolíticos polarizados. Donde no hay diferencia de potencial deben ir no-polarizados. En esta placa el amplificador operacional está polarizado a 6V, por lo que deberían ir polarizados. Para que te quede claro, si pones uno no-polarizado andará exactamente igual pero será más grande, sin ninguna mejora. Y si, efectivamente como indicas en la imagen cambie los de 2.2uF por 10uF en la entrada y los de 2.2uF los use en la nueva entrada. Personalmente no creo que se mejore mucho de usar de otro tipo de condensadores y seguro serán más grandes y más caros. Y muchas gracias por tu apreciación, se hace lo que se puede...


----------



## emilio177 (May 1, 2021)

vmsa dijo:


> En esta placa el amplificador operacional está polarizado a 6V, por lo que deberían ir polarizados.


El termino..."deberían"   esta demás.... el termino correcto seria "pueden"
No es obligatorio poner electrolítico... pueden ir cerámicos tantalio poliester electrolíticos NP o polarizados ..... etc
Si es electrolítico polarizado.. respetar la polaridad


----------



## Mingrath (May 1, 2021)

vmsa dijo:


> Hola Mingrath, te comento, donde hay una diferencia de tensión es recomendable (o, se puede) usar electrolíticos polarizados. Donde no hay diferencia de potencial deben ir no-polarizados. En esta placa el amplificador operacional está polarizado a 6V, por lo que deberían ir polarizados. Para que te quede claro, si pones uno no-polarizado andará exactamente igual pero será más grande, sin ninguna mejora. Y si, efectivamente como indicas en la imagen cambie los de 2.2uF por 10uF en la entrada y los de 2.2uF los use en la nueva entrada. Personalmente no creo que se mejore mucho de usar de otro tipo de condensadores y seguro serán más grandes y más caros. Y muchas gracias por tu apreciación, se hace lo que se puede...


Hola vmsa, muchas gracias por la respuesta! ya me quedó claro. Voy a ver que puedo hacer con las dos plaquitas de estas que compré. Tenía pensado hacer un amplificador de 4 canales con dos modulos TPA 3116 con una fuente conmutada de 10A. Cuando lo haga subo fotos y comento como me fué.
Gracias tambien a los demás que respondieron!


----------



## vmsa (May 2, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> El termino..."deberían"   esta demás.... el termino correcto seria "pueden"
> No es obligatorio poner electrolítico... pueden ir cerámicos tantalio poliester electrolíticos NP o polarizados ..... etc
> Si es electrolítico polarizado.. respetar la polaridad


Si adhiero a la idea! En el caso de ser no-polarizados, los símbolos solo indicarían que en el lado del "+" la tensión continua es superior.


----------



## CMA's System (May 6, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> El termino..."deberían"   esta demás.... el termino correcto seria "pueden"
> No es obligatorio poner electrolítico... pueden ir cerámicos tantalio poliester electrolíticos NP o polarizados ..... etc
> Si es electrolítico polarizado.. respetar la polaridad


No todos los tipos de condensadores se utilizan para lo mismo.
Si lees un poco de electrónica básica vas a aprender que cada uno tiene características diferentes.
Si no hay ganas de leer también se puede usar la lógica como por ejemplo "Si se puede usar cualquier condensador.... porqué se fabrican de diferentes tipos??"


----------



## sebsjata (May 6, 2021)

De poder se puede colocar cualquier capacitor, todos funcionan bajo la misma teoría física, que unos funcionan mejor que otros, eso ya es otra historia, y como dice @CMA's System , para saber eso hay estudiar (leer).


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 7, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tratá de agrandar los filtros de salida de la fuente para que puedan entregar corriente para los golpes de graves , que son los que consumen la mayor potencia-energía !



Nunca encontré una explicación detallada y convincente a esa sugerencia.

Se supone que el filtrado se dimensiona para atender las necesidades de corriente en la peor condición de carga y que, simultáneamente, ante el mayor rizado debido a esa carga, el menor valor instantáneo observable del voltaje de salida de la fuente sea suficiente para permitir la operación del amplificador fuera de la zona de recorte de la señal de audio en su amplitud máxima.

Otro hecho es que se supone que los pulsos de rectificación están distanciados en 10 mseg para una frecuencia de red de 50 Hz (en onda completa) y que las señales de audio suelen ser mayormente de naturaleza amortiguada en el tiempo (menor demanda de corriente en la medida que aumenta el tiempo, si suponemos un pulso amortiguado unitario).

Hay quienes sostienen que oyen cambios audibles y muy probablemente existan, aunque no le encuentro explicación convincente y nunca he visto un estudio detallado que así lo demuestre.

Si la capacidad calculada es la adecuada para todos esos requerimientos citados, ¿en qué cambiaría poner capacidad por encima de la necesaria?.

Por otro lado, agrandar la capacidad de los filtros provoca que los tiempos para cargarlos disminuyen, con lo que la corriente demandada para cargarlos aumenta, si se mantiene similar demanda en la carga, con lo que sufrirá seguramente el rectificador y el transformador. Habría que analizar si el transformador sigue manteniendo su capacidad de regulación, también, con el aumento de la exigencia.

Creo que todo supone analizar en contexto qué sería lo que se pretende y si verdaderamente podría suponer alguna ventaja perceptible o simplemente que los hechos respondan a un mal dimensionamiento de las cosas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2021)

Eso lo tengo experimentado cuando he resucitado algún Audinac AT510 , ese amplificador tiene entrada simple (no par diferencial) y capacitor de salida de 2500 uF , fuente simple , coincidentemente el único capacitor de la fuente es de 2500 uF.

Les agrando los capacitores de salida a 3.300 o mejor a 4.700 uF , lo que les mejora los graves , pero a alto volumen se nota que le faltaba fuente (los graves no suenan bien definidos , quedan algo gangosos) , eso se soluciona agrandando también el filtro de fuente a 4.700 uF . . .  mismo transformador. . .  🤷‍♂️ 

Obvio , si una fuente es demasiado chica no se soluciona exagerando con el filtrado


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 7, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Les agrando los capacitores de salida a 3.300 o mejor a 4.700 uF , lo que les mejora los graves , pero a alto volumen se nota que le faltaba fuente (los graves no suenan bien definidos , quedan algo gangosos) , eso se soluciona agrandando también el filtro de fuente a 4.700 uF . . .  mismo transformador. . .  🤷‍♂️
> 
> Obvio , si una fuente es demasiado chica no se soluciona exagerando con el filtrado



Los capacitores de acoplo de la salida de audio al parlante están fuera de discusión, ya que es predecible el efecto de aumentar su valor (disminuye la frecuencia de corte inferior del filtro pasoalto).

Lo que no queda claro es lo de fuente, ya que se supone que con el capacitor original debería operar correctamente fuera de recorte.

Yo pude experimentar lo de la alteración de la envolvente de los graves, pero en capacitores de acople solamente.

Lo que hace menos visible aceptar una mejora comprobable es el hecho que la capacidad de fuente debería mantener entre pulsos de rectificación y dentro de un valor de rizado de diseño, el voltaje medio por encima del mínimo necesario para el circuito para evitar recortes de la señal de audio en su máximo nivel. Asegurado ese hecho, el capacitor puede suministrar la corriente máxima entre pulsos de rectificación, sin problemas.

A no ser que se suponga que se corte la energía de la red domiciliaria y deban ser los capacitores los que suministren energía más allá de los 10 mseg!!! .

¿Será tema para las 10 mayores mentiras del high end?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2021)

Al agrandar capacitores de salida y mejorar-aumentar los graves , se consume mas corriente que la que la fuente original puede dar y ese aumento en el filtrado balancea la cuestión. Mas capacidad que la calculada para determinada corriente y ripple es otro cantar


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 7, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al agrandar capacitores de salida y mejorar-aumentar los graves , se consume mas corriente que la que la fuente original puede dar y ese aumento en el filtrado balancea la cuestión. Mas capacidad que la calculada para determinada corriente y ripple es otro cantar



Al agrandar los capacitores de salida hace que se reproduzcan contenidos que implican mayores demandas de corriente. En eso estamos de acuerdo.

Que el aumento de filtrado balancee la cuestión es relativa, ya que no se sabe a ciencia cierta a qué punto de demanda están tanto el rectificador como el trafo en las condiciones iniciales (con el filtro original). Podría caber holgura para aumentar la capacidad, como no.

Es un tema complejo y no hay mucha prueba documentada al respecto.

Lindo tema para desarrollar y experimentar con mediciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2021)

Si , por eso comenté que era experiencia personal específicamente con esos equipos , sin mediciones. Si el transformador fuera muy chico , nada se lograría con 20.000 uF


----------



## sebsjata (May 8, 2021)

Ya que estamos hablando de capacitores de salida, pregunto ¿La ESR del capacitor de salida tiene alguna influencia? porque aumentando el valor del capacitor de salida también aumenta la ESR de dicho capacitor y en mi ignorancia entre mas ESR el amplificador seria menos capaz de entregar picos de corriente, o sea la impedancia de salida aumenta ya que el capacitor está fuera de la realimentación, no seria mejor colocar capacitores en paralelo o colocar un capacitor de bajo ESR, o este parámetro no influye en nada?


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 8, 2021)

sebsjata dijo:


> Ya que estamos hablando de capacitores de salida, pregunto ¿La ESR del capacitor de salida tiene alguna influencia? porque aumentando el valor del capacitor de salida también aumenta la ESR de dicho capacitor y en mi ignorancia entre mas ESR el amplificador seria menos capaz de entregar picos de corriente, o sea la impedancia de salida aumenta ya que el capacitor está fuera de la realimentación, no seria mejor colocar capacitores en paralelo o colocar un capacitor de bajo ESR, o este parámetro no influye en nada?



En realidad, mi planteo estaba apuntando más a capacitores de filtrado de fuente que a capacitores de acoplo.

No he analizado en qué cuantía el ESR podría influir perceptiblemente en ello, pero sus valores estarían en el rango esperable de la impedancia del layout de la etapa de salida y de los cables de interconexión al parlante (mili ohmios). No creo que alcancen a mover la aguja como para acusar un cambio perceptible en la corriente.

Lo que creo podría tener más influencia y, muy seguramente con efectos perceptibles, sería un aumento del valor de los uF en los acoples, de modo que la envolvente de la amplitud de una señal amortiguada de baja frecuencia en la salida intente copiar la forma de la de la señal original inyectada en la entrada. En eso supe subir al foro qué es lo que se produce y se puede verificar auditivamente el efecto (notorio).

Lo que desconcierta un poco en los capacitores de filtrado en relación a lo que nos trae al tema es que esos capacitores recuperan carga entre unos 8,33 mseg a 10 mseg (dependiendo de la frecuencia de la red empleada) y desde impedancias relativamente muy bajas (la de los bobinados del transformador y la de los puentes, entre otras), cuando la descarga es a través de impedancias relativamente más grandes que las primeras y muy dinámicas en el tiempo (provocadas por señales mayormente amortiguadas que sostenidas en el tiempo). Mientras exista un margen de voltaje seguro entre el valor mínimo de rizado y el necesario mínimo para que el amplificador no recorte a plena señal, el banco de capacitores de la fuente se comporta como fuente de voltaje entre los pulsos de carga de los mismos. Cuando estamos próximos y antes de la segunda mitad de la cresta de cada pulso de carga, es el propio transformador el que suministra la energía al amplificador y a los condensadores del banco (en su etapa de carga).

Para sorprendernos un poco más, así como he escuchado desde siempre eso de engordar la capacidad de la fuente para alimentar "buenos bajos" (lo he escuchado de gente muy reputada y dedicada a la instalación de sonido profesional en boliches de mi zona), también he sabido leer por algún lado el opuesto de que digan colocar bancos flacos para mejor contundencia de graves!!!. Yo creo que todo lo dicho en la jerga popular es más por una ausencia de un análisis muy específico de cada caso particular, donde se deba implementar un valor de compromiso definido entre límites de diseño dados de antemano. Poner de más o poner de menos, sin un análisis de situación, sería como jugar a la lotería, donde el resultado podría ser el esperable, como no ó, incluso, empeorar las cosas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 8, 2021)

sebsjata dijo:


> Ya que estamos hablando de capacitores de salida, pregunto ¿La ESR del capacitor de salida tiene alguna influencia? porque aumentando el valor del capacitor de salida también aumenta la ESR de dicho capacitor y en mi ignorancia entre mas ESR el amplificador seria menos capaz de entregar picos de corriente, o sea la impedancia de salida aumenta ya que el capacitor está fuera de la realimentación, no seria mejor colocar capacitores en paralelo o colocar un capacitor de bajo ESR, o este parámetro no influye en nada?


Lo que no estás analizando es si el capacitor de acople de salida está metido o nó en el lazo de realimentación del amplificador. Hay muchos amplificadores relativamente pequeños que tienen el capacitor fuera del lazo, y en esos casos el ESR podría reducir -marginalmente- el amortiguamiento del amplificador. Pero en los que tienen el cap dentro del lazo, la ESR se ve dividida por el valor de la realimentacion así que poco importa cuanto valga el ESR ya que su influencia queda por debajo de la de los cables y terminales de conexión.
Algo similar sucede con el efecto de la atenuación de frecuencias por la constante RC del capacitor+parlante... que solo cuenta cuando el capacitor está fuera del lazo de realimentación... siempre dentro de valores razonables. Fijate como extendí la respuesta en baja frecuencia de mi "amplificador de museo" agrandando el capacitor del restador en la realimentación sin tocar el cap de salida.


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 8, 2021)

sebsjata dijo:


> Ya que estamos hablando de capacitores de salida, pregunto ¿La ESR del capacitor de salida tiene alguna influencia? porque aumentando el valor del capacitor de salida también aumenta la ESR de dicho capacitor y en mi ignorancia entre mas ESR el amplificador seria menos capaz de entregar picos de corriente, o sea la impedancia de salida aumenta ya que el capacitor está fuera de la realimentación, no seria mejor colocar capacitores en paralelo o colocar un capacitor de bajo ESR, o este parámetro no influye en nada?



Si bien en este tema no analicé la influencia del ESR, creo que puede dar una pequeña pauta sobre el cambio en la percepción entre los cortes de frecuencia y su relación con la frecuencia fundamental de la señal aplicada.

Cambio en la percepción del sonido en las cercanías de las frecuencias de corte de los filtros pasabanda | Foros de Electrónica (forosdeelectronica.com)


----------



## vmsa (May 9, 2021)

Interesante discusión, aporto mi visión de la cosa.

Los capacitores de la fuente son el reservorio de energía que utilizará la etapa de potencia. Y como las fuentes tienen una resistencia interna intrínseca, esto determina el Tau de carga de dichos capacitores. Como bien apunta diegomj1973 la carga de un gran capacitor exigirá más corriente y eso hasta podría estropearla. Pero la verdad que eso es improbable. Las fuentes disminuirán su tensión de salida a medida que aumente el consumo de corriente. Y son los capacitores los que entregarán su carga en alta demanda. El tema es por cuanto tiempo.

Supongamos que una fuente tiene 24 V y una resistencia interna de 1 ohm. Ahora, si el consumo es de 1 A la salida será de 23 V lo que nos sugiere que la resistencia de carga es de 23 ohms

Entonces, suponiendo que viene un pico de 33Hz cuyo periodo es de 30 ms. Haciendo una cuenta tentativa, como demostración, supongamos que vienen unos 5 ciclos a esa frecuencia por un golpe percusivo, será entonces necesario mantener la tensión por 150 ms. Entonces si elegimos unos conservadores 3 Tau, necesitamos como mínimo: 3Tau = R * C, que despejando queda 150 ms / 23 ohms = 6.500 uF.

De esta manera los 24 V de vacío de la fuente se mantendrán el tiempo necesario para dar la máxima potencia antes que la fuente caiga. En este ejemplo, si quiero obtener la máxima potencia de audio por más tiempo necesitaría unos 25.000 uF. Este hecho hace que pueda tener fuentes “pequeñas” y sonidos con mucho punch, pero claro solo en los picos no repetitivos, porque a la larga la tensión de la fuente cae y la tensión de carga de los capacitores será menor y la máxima potencia también.

Si se usa una fuente regulada como en mi caso, no es tan grave porque luego del pico, la fuente se recupera y aumenta su tensión para mantener la salida. Así que no hace falta tanto capacitor.


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 16, 2021)

*Desmitificando los dichos populares sobre el filtrado de la fuente de alimentación y su impacto sobre los sonidos graves de un amplificador de audio:*

Me dispuse a simular el más simple circuito amplificador de audio, que es el single ended, como para verificar qué es lo que podría haber de cierto o falso en los dichos populares sobre los que se vino discutiendo en estos últimos posts.

El circuito incorpora una fuente de alimentación de las más sencillas (filtro capacitivo, puente rectificador y una pequeña resistencia interna) y las pruebas que se van a implementar son la inyección de una señal senoidal amortiguada de baja frecuencia (30 Hz) con un retraso de 1 segundo en su aparición desde la conexión inicial del circuito completo. Ese tiempo de retardo en la inyección de la señal de entrada es necesario para obviar gran parte del transitorio de salida del circuito hasta que se establezcan los parámetros prácticamente permanentes de polarización estática.

El circuito en cuestión es el siguiente:



El condensador de la fuente de alimentación (el que en el esquema ven marcado como de 100000 uF) va a adquirir 4 valores diferentes: 10000 uF, 22000 uF, 47000 uF y 100000 uF, respectivamente.

Se va a inyectar siempre la misma señal de entrada y se va a ir recogiendo las señales de salida correspondientes (tanto auditivamente, como graficadas en el tiempo), para luego cotejarlas entre sí, procurando llegar a conclusiones.

Primero, mostraremos cómo es la señal de salida con un filtrado de 10000 uF:



En las gráficas, la señal en azul es la de entrada, la señal en rojo es la de salida (invertida, por ser configuración surtidor común) y la señal en verde es la del voltaje de alimentación de corriente contínua (con ripple no nulo). Se puede observar el transitorio de conexión del circuito completo entre 0 y 1 segundo reflejado en la salida (aproximadamente), para luego estabilizarse a partir del primer segundo. Es evidente el ruido de fondo, el que también escucharán en los archivos de audio.

Para escuchar los archivos de audio, simplemente descomprimen los archivos .rar y reproducen los .wav que están dentro de ellos.

Para escuchar la señal de salida roja correspondiente a la gráfica anterior, abren el archivo "Salida con 10000 uF.rar"

Luego, cambiamos el condensador de fuente a 22000 uF y repetimos el mismo proceso:



Se observa una reducción del ripple, como es esperable.

Luego, cambiamos el condensador de fuente a 47000 uF y repetimos el mismo proceso:



Se observa una reducción mayor del ripple, como es también esperable.

Por último, cambiamos el condensador de fuente a 100000 uF y repetimos el mismo proceso:



Ahora, para poder ver en más detalles si pudiese existir algún cambio esperable en el sonido de salida, nos centraremos en la señal roja de las gráficas anteriores (salida), comparando los casos más extremos de 10000 uF y 100000 uF en la fuente:

Primero, el caso de 10000 uF:



Lo que se observa en azul es la salida.

Ahora, el caso de 100000 uF:



Lo que se observa en azul es la salida.

Ahora, se superponen ambas gráficas para ver si existe algún cambio:



En principio, por lo que se alcanza a ver, podría parecer que existe alguna diferencia en la amplitud y en la cadencia entre la señales comparadas, aunque como veremos luego, esas diferencias solo son atribuibles al ripple de alimentación.

Haciendo zoom en un solo ciclo entre 1 segundo y 1,033 segundos, vemos el detalle de lo que sucede:



La señal "más senoidal y libre de protuberancias" es la que la fuente está filtrada con 100000 uF.

Aquí se puede ver claramente que NO es que existan mayores graves en el caso de mayor filtrado de fuente, sino que las señales en la salida solo se presentan más libres de alteraciones en su forma. Hasta podría asombrarse uno viendo que la excursión positiva en el caso de menor filtrado es mayor a lo esperable en este circuito, comparando con el caso de mayor filtrado, pudiendo entender parte del dicho popular opuesto donde fuentes "flacas" darían más contundencia en los graves, aunque eso es solo por la propia deformación provocada por un insuficiente filtrado, el cual no hace más que reducir la relación señal a ruido, lo que no es bueno ni esperable en hi-fi.

A grandes rasgos y en forma aproximada, lo que van a escuchar difiere solo en relaciones de señal a ruido en el rango de 6 dB, 12 dB y 18 dB, si se toma una señal como referencia, como por ejemplo la de filtrado con 100000 uF.

El sampleado fué a 22050 Hz, empleando herramientas de LabVIEW en Multisim 14.

Saludos

Aclaración: en el archivo de sonido de entrada se ha truncado el primer segundo de silencio, ya que el Audacity lo configuré para que dispare grabación por nivel.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2021)

Bien , pero resulta que el Audinac AT510 no trae 10.000 uF de filtro en la fuente , sino solo 2.500 uF ,  o sea se ve que la redundancia de filtrado no aumenta graves , lo cual es lógico mientras la fuente pueda suministrar potencia y voltaje , pero si aumentan los graves cuando el filtrado está al limite de lo deficiente y se lo aumenta . . .


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 16, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bien , pero resulta que el Audinac AT510 no trae 10.000 uF de filtro en la fuente , sino solo 2.500 uF ,  o sea se ve que la redundancia de filtrado no aumenta graves , lo cual es lógico mientras la fuente pueda suministrar potencia y voltaje , pero si aumentan los graves cuando el filtrado está al limite de lo deficiente y se lo aumenta . . .



Los valores que elegí para el filtrado podrían parecer exagerados para un clase AB de cierta potencia limitada, ya que el single ended que escogí opera en clase A a 1 A de idle y su rechazo al ripple de fuente es prácticamente inexistente o extremadamente bajo (tal como está diagramado).

Ese pequeño aumento que parece verse en graves en el caso de filtrado insuficiente, es la deformación de la señal de audio provocada por el propio ripple de fuente de alimentación (que se le superpone y es de una frecuencia relativamente cercana a la de la señal). Más que llamarle aumento, es ruido superpuesto, lo que no sería deseable.

Lo que no se modifica, ante el cambio en el filtrado, es el ataque de la señal, que es a lo que creo apuntaría el dicho popular.

Yo estoy convencido en que no hay cambios. En realidad, lo que hay con el aumento del filtrado es una relación de señal a ruido mejorada en comparación a un filtrado flaco, limitada por lo que ya se comentó en lo que puedan entregar diodos y transformador como punto límite máximo.

Confieso en que lo que reza el dicho más popular, lo tengo hecho en uno de mis amplificadores, aunque, a decir verdad, nunca pude notar auditivamente las diferencias. Hoy estoy un poco más crítico y analista para con esas cosas.

Lo que sí podría producirse en un clase AB, a diferencia del que presenté, es una mayor deformación en los primeros ciclos de la señal, dado que el idle es sensiblemente menor, de modo que cuando aparece el primer impacto (ciclo), el ripple se desacomodaría mucho más marcadamente. En las gráficas, eso sería a partir del tiempo de 1 seg.

Aclaración: el pote que coloqué en paralelo a la carga de 8 ohmios, fué simplemente para acomodar al mismo nivel la señal de salida a los niveles de la señal de entrada, para efectuar la comparación auditiva.

Aquí los espectros en frecuencia de las señales escuchadas:

Entrada:



Salida con 10000 uF:



Salida con 22000 uF:



Salida con 47000 uF:



Salida con 100000 uF:



Lo que se vé en 60 Hz, es el propio caracter que le otorga el single ended a la señal. El resto es efecto del ruido de ripple.


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 16, 2021)

Lo que sí podría confundirse con un aumento de graves es en el caso en que la frecuencia fundamental de la señal de audio coincida con la frecuencia fundamental de la rectificación o algún múltiplo de la misma (grave alto con punch), más en el caso de filtrado insuficiente, con el que el aumento de la salida de señal es bastante simétrico y puede alcanzar en el ejemplo hasta casi 0,32 dB de diferencia. De todos modos, nada deja de ser el efecto del ripple en la señal de salida, perjudicando la SNR.

Curva verde es con 10000 uF y curva roja es con 100000 uF:



La frecuencia de la señal inyectada fué de 100 Hz, para estas gráficas. Viendo las gráficas, uno podría sostener el dicho opuesto al más popular: en el que fuentes flacas dan graves más contundentes, aunque eso no es cierto tampoco.


----------



## vmsa (May 17, 2021)

Muy bueno tu análisis diegomj1973. Claro que el comportamiento de un sistema reactivo puede hacerse de diversas formas y con muchísimas variables, lo que conlleva un profundo estudio. Ahora con respecto a la mejora de graves, puede ser que lo que te esta confundiendo es el Tau de carga que se está superponiendo al de descarga por lo que ves ese comportamiento.

Como veo que te gustan las simulaciones he realizado un sencillo circuito de la carga y descarga. En rojo es la tension de la fuente, en verde la salida sobre una resistencia de 8 ohms simulando al parlante. La resistencia interna es de 1 ohm para que sea notable. Y simplemente conmuto la carga sobre la fuente para simular un pulso de gran amplitud.
Primero sin capacitor:



Fig 1: sin capacidad de filtrado

Se observa como la resistencia interna hace caer la tensión de salida de los 12V en vacío a 10,66 V, durante el tiempo del pulso de alto consumo.

Ahora con 1000 uF:



Fig 2: filtro de 1000 uF

Aquí se observa como el capacitor se descarga en muy poco tiempo, cayendo a 10,6 V en unos 4 ms.

Aumentando la capacidad a 10.000 uF:



Fig 3: filtro de 10.000 uF

Aquí se observa como la tensión fue bajando hasta llegar a 11V en los 10 ms del pulso.

Por último con 100.000 uF:



Fig 4: filtro de 100.000 uF

Aquí la tensión cae a solo 11,6 V, por lo que mantiene mucho más estable la tensión de salida de la fuente.

Espero que con esto entiendas la idea de mejorar la respuesta a grandes transitorios gracias a un gran capacitor de salida en la fuente.
Claro que cuanto mayor sea el capacitor tambien aumentará el tiempo requerido para su carga, lo que a la larga puede llevar a buscar un valor óptimo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 17, 2021)

vmsa dijo:


> Muy bueno tu análisis diegomj1973. Claro que el comportamiento de un sistema reactivo puede hacerse de diversas formas y con muchísimas variables, lo que conlleva un profundo estudio. Ahora con respecto a la mejora de graves, puede ser que lo que te esta confundiendo es el Tau de carga que se está superponiendo al de descarga por lo que ves ese comportamiento.
> 
> Como veo que te gustan las simulaciones he realizado un sencillo circuito de la carga y descarga. En rojo es la tension de la fuente, en verde la salida sobre una resistencia de 8 ohms simulando al parlante. La resistencia interna es de 1 ohm para que sea notable. Y simplemente conmuto la carga sobre la fuente para simular un pulso de gran amplitud.
> Primero sin capacitor:
> ...



No veo el fenómeno que explique el aumento de graves con el aumento de filtrado, ya que lo que tu análisis podría mostrar es solo la alteración de la amplitud pico a pico del ripple en función de la carga y de la capacidad instalada, análisis tuyo que es conducente hacia el mismo sentido que el que yo hice, pero desde otra perspectiva.

Es más, en uno de los análisis que hice (el último, para ser preciso), se tuvo en cuenta solo el caso en que la señal de audio arranque coincidente con el arranque del ciclo de ripple, cosa que podría darse por casualidad o, si se diera por algunos ciclos porque coincidiera el ritmo de la música con el ripple, el efecto sería como el de una pulsación. La deformación de la señal de audio podría incluso cambiar de aspecto y ubicación en el desarrollo de la misma. Lo que yo mostré sería como una foto instantánea, que, a lo mejor, ni siquiera se repite similar en el siguiente ciclo.

Pregunta de curioso nomás: ¿alguien escucho los archivos de audio para ver si notan alguna diferencia, aparte del cambio en la SNR?


----------



## vmsa (May 18, 2021)

Estimado diegomj1973, creo que la deformación causada por el ripple en la calidad de una señal es otro tema. Podrías abrir otro hilo con este cuestionamiento, para desarrollarlo en plenitud.
Y te aclararía que no es que los graves aumentan, sino que los pulsos transitorios no son atenuados por la caída de la tensión de fuente y la aparición del ripple.
Ciertamente el ripple deforma la señal original y claro está que cuando una fuente es cargada su nivel de ripple aumenta y un amplificador alimentado por ésta puede deformar la señal, como bien comentas.

De lo que se trata es mejorar la fuente de un amplificador de potencia aumentando su capacidad de entregar energía, gracias a la carga almacenada solo durante los transitorios. Claro que se ve en Clase AB más que en Clase A donde el consumo es constante. 
Te recomiendo ver estos articulos, como ejemplo:





						Reservoir Capacitor - an overview | ScienceDirect Topics
					






					www.sciencedirect.com
				











						Audiogon Discussion Forum
					

Okay, naive question of the day: except for cost and perhaps size limitations inside the casing, why don't manufacturers go bonzo large on capacitance? ...




					forum.audiogon.com
				








						Solid State Power Amplifier Supply Part 3
					

Solid State Power Amplifier Supply Part 3 - A DIY article on TNT - Internet HiFi magazine



					www.tnt-audio.com


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 19, 2021)

vmsa dijo:


> De lo que se trata es mejorar la fuente de un amplificador de potencia aumentando su capacidad de entregar energía, gracias a la carga almacenada solo durante los transitorios.



Es que ahí estás suponiendo que la energía a la carga la entrega solo el banco de condensadores de la fuente, cuando es un fenómeno en donde se alternan en determinada proporción tanto los condensadores como el transformador con su puente de diodos. Además, es un proceso contínuo y de una alternancia más rápida que la variación de la señal de baja frecuencia (señal para la que se está dando este debate). Es más, difícilmente se presente solo un ciclo de señal de baja frecuencia: por lo general son varios ciclos atenuados en el tiempo (que es lo más frecuente de ver en los sonidos de percusión, salvo sea una bata electrónica con alguna síntesis de sonido especial). Por dar un simple dato: una señal senoidal de 20 Hz tiene un período de duración de 50 ms, mientras que el período de la frecuencia fundamental de una señal de rectificación suele ser de entre 8,33 a 10 ms, según sea la frecuencia de red. Si hablamos de varios ciclos de esa señal de 20 Hz ó, incluso, señales de hasta 50 Hz o más también, estarían cubriendo varios ciclos de rectificación cuando éstas mismas suceden, con alternancia de entrega de energía entre el banco de condensadores y el transformador con sus diodos.

Alterar el tamaño del banco de condensadores hace que se altere la proporción y la cuantía en que ese banco y el transformador con sus diodos jueguen con la carga. Esa proporción impone límites dados por la capacidad de los diodos y de cuánto pretendés que incidan los parámetros negativos del transformador (en la regulación, por citar un ejemplo).

No hay que olvidar que mientras opera el transformador con sus diodos, simultáneamente tiene que también reponer la carga en los condensadores del banco. Generalmente, esos tiempos involucrados son muy cortos (1 ms o menos), por lo que el grado de exigencia es altísima.


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 19, 2021)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Es que ahí estás suponiendo que la energía a la carga la entrega solo el banco de condensadores de la fuente, cuando es un fenómeno en donde se alternan en determinada proporción tanto los condensadores como el transformador con su puente de diodos. Además, es un proceso contínuo y de una alternancia más rápida que la variación de la señal de baja frecuencia (señal para la que se está dando este debate). Es más, difícilmente se presente solo un ciclo de señal de baja frecuencia: por lo general son varios ciclos atenuados en el tiempo (que es lo más frecuente de ver en los sonidos de percusión, salvo sea una bata electrónica con alguna síntesis de sonido especial). Por dar un simple dato: una señal senoidal de 20 Hz tiene un período de duración de 50 ms, mientras que el período de la frecuencia fundamental de una señal de rectificación suele ser de entre 8,33 a 10 ms, según sea la frecuencia de red. Si hablamos de varios ciclos de esa señal de 20 Hz ó, incluso, señales de hasta 50 Hz o más también, estarían cubriendo varios ciclos de rectificación cuando éstas mismas suceden, con alternancia de entrega de energía entre el banco de condensadores y el transformador con sus diodos.
> 
> Alterar el tamaño del banco de condensadores hace que se altere la proporción y la cuantía en que ese banco y el transformador con sus diodos jueguen con la carga. Esa proporción impone límites dados por la capacidad de los diodos y de cuánto pretendés que incidan los parámetros negativos del transformador (en la regulación, por citar un ejemplo).
> 
> No hay que olvidar que mientras opera el transformador con sus diodos, simultáneamente tiene que también reponer la carga en los condensadores del banco. Generalmente, esos tiempos involucrados son muy cortos (1 ms o menos), por lo que el grado de exigencia es altísima.



El simulador muestra exactamente el mismo fenómeno que he descripto, el cual no tiene absolutamente ningún secreto. La energía entregada a la carga esté conformada de una alternancia entre lo que entrega el banco de filtrado de la fuente y lo que puede entregar el transformador con su rectificador. No hay forma de tener energía extra aumentando el banco de capacitores para esos pasajes musicales exigentes. Guste o no, el transformador se hace cargo en algún momento de esa energía que se necesite. Variará el largo del período en que cada elemento intervenga en esa alternancia. Yo miraría con lupa a esos amplificadores que se promocionan con ilimitados bancos de capacitores para los pasajes musicales exigentes. La pregunta simple a eso que yo haría: ¿ese banco está acompañado de un transformador y un rectificador acorde?. Estoy convencido que el banco está para otra función mucho más esencial y que va dimensionado en función de la característica de rechazo al ripple de alimentación del circuito amplificador y la SNR necesaria del diseño que se pretenda alcanzar. No más que eso.

Al circuito de pruebas le agrego sendas resistencias para poder monitorizar las corrientes. R6 está dispuesta para acusar la corriente que toma el transformador de la red. R7 está dispuesta para acusar tanto la carga del condensador de filtrado de fuente, como su descarga. R8 está dispuesta para acusar la corriente por el amplificador. Ver círculos rojos.



Ahora, se monitorea con una capacidad de 10000 uF:



Ver que la IR8 es diferencia exacta entre IR7 e IR6, como es esperable. La curva verde es la corriente por el transformador, la que se hace prácticamente nula poco después que se termina de cargar el capacitor y hasta que este mismo capacitor se ha descargado por completo y vuelve nuevamente a cargarse (ver tiempo posterior a 1,005 segundos hasta un poco antes de 1,015 segundos). En ese mismo lapso de tiempo citado, la corriente por el condensador (IR7) es coincidente con la del circuito amplificador (IR8).

Luego, se repite mismo análisis, pero con filtrado de 100000 uF. Aquí, la única diferencia son los tiempos entre los que se dan los hechos, aunque la IR8 sigue siendo siempre la diferencia entre IR6 e IR7, como también es de esperar.



Por lo general, he visto mucha gente quejarse de la diferencia de graves entre las distintas potencias comerciales. Habiendo desarmado muchas, encuentro que la limitación no está solo en que el banco sea chico. Muchos le achacan a eso solo el problema de la falta de graves, pero lo real es que el ahorro que los fabricantes hacen también recae en un elemento igualmente caro y de peso en el costo total => el transformador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2021)

Y con un clase AB ? Que pasa con golpes de bombo ?


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 19, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y con un clase AB ? Que pasa con golpes de bombo ?



Mucho más desacomodo en el ripple, con todo lo que eso conlleva.

Lo que redunda en un cambio de carácter en los graves, pero por deformación provocada por el propio ripple (si hay limitado filtrado).

Se podría simular uno, pero la pereza me gana


----------



## vmsa (May 20, 2021)

Estimado diegomj1973, propondría para sobrellevar tu preocupacion del ripple, usar para la alimentación unas baterías de automóvil en serie para tener la tension que necesites y disfrutar de un sonido puro y llano.


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 20, 2021)

vmsa dijo:


> Estimado diegomj1973, propondría para sobrellevar tu preocupacion del ripple, usar para la alimentación unas baterías de automóvil en serie para tener la tension que necesites y disfrutar de un sonido puro y llano.



Viendo los costos de las baterías, creo que me conviene comprarme directamente un set completo de la firma alemana MBL .


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 22, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y con un clase AB ? Que pasa con golpes de bombo ?





diegomj1973 dijo:


> Mucho más desacomodo en el ripple, con todo lo que eso conlleva.
> 
> Lo que redunda en un cambio de carácter en los graves, pero por deformación provocada por el propio ripple (si hay limitado filtrado).
> 
> Se podría simular uno, pero la pereza me gana



Me has hecho trabajar, Dosme!!!.

Simulé un Clase AB ultra básico (entre nos... más Clase B que AB ), como para compararlo con el single ended. El idle es de alrededor de 10 mA (en comparación al single ended, que es de cerca de 1 A). Similar ganancia en ambos amplificadores, de modo que los picos de corriente por el parlante sean similares, ante la misma amplitud de señal de entrada (aprox. 0,45 A de pico ante el primer ciclo de la señal amortiguada, para luego ir decreciendo en valor hasta extinguirse).

Si se mira el ripple bastante fuera de la aparición y extinción de la señal de audio amortiguada (más o menos después de los 2 segundos y hasta los 3 segundos, en las gráficas), se puede ver claramente como en el Clase AB (curvas rojas) hay un desacomodo muy marcado en relación a cuando aparece la señal (a partir del tiempo de 1 segundo). Si se hace la relación de cambio o desacomodo, resulta en un valor grande, con lo que de similar forma cambia la SNR ante la aparición de esos "golpes" frente a los espacios de silencio. Muy a tanteo, el ripple varía hasta cerca de 45 veces en amplitud entre silencio y estrindencia, en el ejemplo.

En cambio, en un Clase A (curvas azules), si se mira en esos mismos lapsos de tiempo, la relación de cambio del ripple es sensiblemente menor, como es de esperar, con lo que el SNR no cambia sensiblemente entre con y sin señal.







Espero sirva para poder comprender las diferencias en los comportamientos dinámicos de ambos tipos de amplificadores.


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 23, 2021)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Me has hecho trabajar, Dosme!!!.
> 
> Simulé un Clase AB ultra básico (entre nos... más Clase B que AB ), como para compararlo con el single ended. El idle es de alrededor de 10 mA (en comparación al single ended, que es de cerca de 1 A). Similar ganancia en ambos amplificadores, de modo que los picos de corriente por el parlante sean similares, ante la misma amplitud de señal de entrada (aprox. 0,45 A de pico ante el primer ciclo de la señal amortiguada, para luego ir decreciendo en valor hasta extinguirse).
> 
> ...



Más allá que los números de los dos ejemplos citados (el Clase A y el Clase AB) no sean ideales para fines prácticos, sirven para comprender las diferencias que se suscitan al funcionar ambos bajo señal.

La prueba que hice para ver cómo se comportaban en cuanto a SNR, fué de inyectar un tono puro senoidal de amplitud constante y de dos valores de amplitud diferenciadas en 20 dB. Ésto es 0,8 V RMS y 0,08 V RMS, respectivamente, en la entrada. Luego, se capturó cuánto de ripple se producen en ambas variantes de amplificador bajo estas dos señales, haciéndose luego las relaciones correspondientes para obtener una idea del comportamiento de la SNR (sin contemplar en principio, ruido propio de componentes, etc.). Solo amplitud de señal útil / amplitud de ripple.



Viendo la tabla comparativa, se puede observar que si bien el Clase A del ejemplo no muestra los mejores números, ante un mejor filtrado denota un mejor mantenimiento de la SNR, en comparación al Clase AB, en el rango de pruebas de la señal de entrada. Mientras que el Clase AB, paradójicamente, muestra mejor mantenimiento de la SNR ante bancos de filtrados más flojos y ante variaciones amplias de señal. A mí me resulta muy interesante esta simple tabla comparativa, para saber a grandes rasgos cómo es que se comporta uno y otro tipo de amplificador en forma dinámica.


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 23, 2021)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Más allá que los números de los dos ejemplos citados (el Clase A y el Clase AB) no sean ideales para fines prácticos, sirven para comprender las diferencias que se suscitan al funcionar ambos bajo señal.
> 
> La prueba que hice para ver cómo se comportaban en cuanto a SNR, fué de inyectar un tono puro senoidal de amplitud constante y de dos valores de amplitud diferenciadas en 20 dB. Ésto es 0,8 V RMS y 0,08 V RMS, respectivamente, en la entrada. Luego, se capturó cuánto de ripple se producen en ambas variantes de amplificador bajo estas dos señales, haciéndose luego las relaciones correspondientes para obtener una idea del comportamiento de la SNR (sin contemplar en principio, ruido propio de componentes, etc.). Solo amplitud de señal útil / amplitud de ripple.
> 
> ...



Tengo que advertir que en la anterior tabla comparativa he cometido un error en la conversión de los números, aunque no altera las observaciones que se hicieron de esa tabla y son concordantes con las que se vean en esta nueva que les acerco ya corregida.



Siempre se mantiene el hecho que a mejor filtrado de fuente, mejor relación señal a ruido, como es lógico pensar, para ambas variantes (en señales contenidas).

El Clase A tiende a mantener más constante la SNR ante amplias variaciones de la señal, aún con cambios de filtrado.

El Clase AB tiende a mejorar su SNR con mayores filtrados (para baja señal), aunque en el ejemplo particular, paradójicamente, tiende a tener una baja SNR a niveles de señal mayores.

Esta nueva tabla se elaboró a partir de una señal aplicada de 1 KHz, para poder diferenciar mejor de la fundamental de rectificación de 100 Hz. Se hizo a través de una FFT.

Por último, volviendo a releer literatura de Douglas Self en sus capítulos sobre fuentes de alimentación, encuentro lo que reafirma mi sostenimiento sobre lo que desató este lindo debate:

*"It is often claimed that large amounts of reservoir capacitance give ‘firmer bass’, presumably following the same sort of vague thinking
that credits regulated power supplies with giving ‘firmer bass’, but it is untrue for all normal amplifier designs below clipping"*.


----------



## sebsjata (May 23, 2021)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> El Clase AB tiende a mejorar su SNR con mayores filtrados (para baja señal), aunque en el ejemplo particular, paradójicamente, tiende a tener una baja SNR a niveles de señal mayores.


Aquí me he perdido, como es posible que el SNR baje tan drásticamente con mayor filtrado?, mi sentido común me dice todo lo contrario, no debería de aumentar el SNR con mayor filtrado?


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 23, 2021)

sebsjata dijo:


> Aquí me he perdido, como es posible que el SNR baje tan drásticamente con mayor filtrado?, mi sentido común me dice todo lo contrario, no debería de aumentar el SNR con mayor filtrado?



Si, pero ante señales grandes y en el ejemplo que escogí (con 0,8 V RMS). Aunque parezca contrario a lo que uno primeramente imagina como físicamente posible.

Lo que sucede es que el Clase AB está muy débilmente polarizado (opera casi en Clase B, viendo el cruce por cero de la señal en la salida). Está solo con 10 mA por el par de salida, corriente cercana casi a la que toma la etapa de entrada (por el BC548C). Y como comenté, este Clase AB del ejemplo se perturba importantemente ante la aparición de los primeros ciclos de la señal de audio, bastante al contrario de lo que sucede en el Clase A. Eso se puede ver en las simulaciones.

Douglas Self, en su libro, sugiere que el SNR podría ser encontrado mediante análisis de espectro, que es lo que yo efectué, centrándome en la frecuencia fundamental de la señal de rectificación (100 Hz) y relacionándola a la señal de audio, obtenidas ambas a la salida de cada amplificador. Misma fuente de alimentación, misma señal de entrada y similar señal medida en la salida, solo que cambiando de operatividad y tipología.

Otra cosa que aparece como curiosa, aunque se puede intuir más afin a lo que realmente sucede, es la cadencia de la señal de audio, la cual difiere notoriamente entre un modo y otro de operación, más si el Clase AB está muy débilmente polarizado como el del ejemplo. Se analizó tanto con un filtrado como con otro y sucede más o menos similar efecto, ya que no depende de ese parámetro. La señal en el Clase A decae mucho más progresivamente en el tiempo que en el Clase AB, pero debido a que en el Clase AB se debe vencer el umbral de conducción de los transistores de salida (robando en ese "trabajo", cuando hay poco idle, parte de amplitud de la señal) y, en parte también, porque no hay una efectiva realimentación que ayude a corregir los problemas del cruce por cero de la señal (por lo extremo básico del ejemplo). Más pequeña se hace la señal en su amortiguación de amplitud, más diferencia se aprecia en relación a la otra modalidad de operación. Todo se tiende a subsanar parcialmente con un aumento de la polarización por el par de salida (cosa que he podido observar cambiando valores de idle en la simulación a no mucho más del 40 % más de lo previamente fijado).





En ambos grupos de gráficas, las curvas rojas se corresponden al Clase AB, mientras que las curvas azules, al Clase A.

Sería interesante poder analizar varios diseños de Clase AB, para ver si se repiten los efectos vistos en estos dos muy básicos ejemplos. Douglas Self no menciona nada al respecto, dentro de lo que yo haya leído. No sé si pueda ser una realidad igualmente extensiva a todos los diseños operados en Clase AB, acorde estén óptimamente polarizados, sub o sobrepolarizados.

Lo que podría hacer en mi confinamiento obligado es generar los archivos de audio, similar a los que ya subí, pero con el Clase AB, para poderlos contrastar con los del Clase A. LabVIEW y Audacity me esperan...


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 24, 2021)

Lo prometido es deuda... Aprovechando el confinamiento obligatorio, me dispuse a generar los archivos de audio del Clase AB para que lo puedan contrastar con los homólogos del Clase A.

Se inyectó la misma señal de entrada anterior frente a 4 escenarios diferentes: con filtrado de 10000 uF, 22000 uF, 47000 uF y 100000 uF, respectivamente. Es decir, repito lo mismo que con el Clase A, pero ahora con el Clase AB.

Aparte de los archivos de audio que les acerco, subo también las capturas visuales de los espectros en frecuencia de esos mismos archivos generados a partir del Audacity, disparada la grabación de cada archivo por el nivel de la señal.

Primero, para filtrado de fuente con 10000 uF:



Ahora, con 22000 uF:



Ahora, con 47000 uF:



Ahora, con 100000 uF:



Por último, producto de mis sospechas sobre dónde podría estar la explicación al mito popular de que mejor filtrado provocaría mejores graves, es que aumento el idle del Clase AB como para minimizar un poco la distorsión por cruce por cero de la señal (no la anulo completamente, solo la mitigo un poco). Más o menos, incremento la idle en un 40 % aprox. Con ello, los graves tienden a asemejarse un poco más a la señal de entrada, por lo que ese fenómeno explica gran parte de la historia y derriba el mito popular. Seguramente, en amplificadores economizados por donde se los mire, sus fabricantes, aparte de ahorrar tanto en bancos de filtrado importantes ($) como en pesados y cobreados transformadores ($), deben hacer seguramente pié también en ahorrar aluminio necesario para la disipación ($), con lo que deben ajustar el bías a lo justo ó, incluso, algo menos de lo necesario, explicando gran parte de la flacura de los graves que suelen verificarse en esos amplificadores.

Aquí con 100000 uF e idle aumentado:



Es evidente que todas las muestras sonoras de graves salen sucias, producto de la fuerte distorsión por cruce de la señal, la que emborrona la señal recogida.


----------

